# [Pellet grilling] Protective Mats & Fire Extinguishers



## rufuslumberjack (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey guys,

I just bought myself a brand new Traeger Elite 22 and I'm really looking forward to smoking some meat!!!!

I had never had a pellet grill before and I've been reading a lot about safety hazards and the importance of maintaining the drip tray as clean as possible and avoid the grease from reaching the bottom of the grill to prevent flares.

At the same time, I want to have all the tools handy in case something goes wrong, so I bought an ABC fire extinguisher and I'm thinking about buying protective mats to put under the grill and also around it. Unfortunately, I have a small wood deck (I'd say 15x15") and it's the only place I can grill. I will put the grill as far from the house as I can but that means it will be close to the (wood) rails, hence I thought I could cover not only the floor but also the rails with protective non-flammable mats/pads.

Does this sound like the way to go? Do any of you guys do something similar?

I appreciate your help in advance,

Phil


----------



## bangster (Mar 25, 2017)

While you should always have a fire extinguisher handy even without a smoker, the owner's manual and the safety sticker show that you need a minimum of 12 inches side and back from combustibles, and 40 inches overhead. There shouldn't be any hot embers dropping down or making it out of the burner box, I have never seen any sparkling embers in the smoker itself, never any ash or particulates from the chimney, just smoke.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Mar 25, 2017)

If you catch your deck on fire you are doing something drastically wrong or that is one super defective Pellet Grill. As bangster, said a fire extinguisher is for anyone and everyone that is alive. I have several in my house. 

I wouldn't try to max out the Traeger on temps on the first use just to be sure, but you should be fine. I run mine under my back porch all the time. I run all my smokers under there. 

A protective mat is a good way to go, but mainly to keep you from dripping fine, delicious meat droppings on your deck. Consider a large one that covers an area larger that the footprint of your smoker so as you are putting on and taking off magnanimous smoked carnivorous delights you keep you deck looking clean.


----------



## cropharvester (Mar 26, 2017)

We owned a Traeger since 2007 & change tinfoil about every dozen Q's & have never seen anything close to a fire hazard,sits on wooden deck close to House.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 26, 2017)

All the fire is in a 4" cup surrounded by steel. No chance of burning pellets reaching the deck. Grease fires?? Just keep the inside clean and enjoy your new toy...JJ


----------



## mowin (Mar 26, 2017)

Mines been on my deck yr round.  I did put a aluminum tin under the drip bucket to catch any misguided  grease.


----------

